# Taylormade burner 860 Ti drivers, all illegal?



## brendy (Jun 11, 2008)

As far as im aware, they are all illegal, checked the R&D site and can see it in non conforming list but none on the conforming list, can anyone verify this?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know. did they sell it in America, because if they did, there is bound to be a legal version of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2008)

My suggestion would be to speak to your pro or competition secretary first. If they don't know I'd contact the R&A via e-mail (or check their website)


----------



## brendy (Jun 11, 2008)

I have one but it isnt for me, was in a pairs internal competition last night and a genuinely nice bloke was using one, I asked him and he said it was legal, but on the r&A non confirminf list its sat there with a pic inc the ti 8.5 stamping.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quite often with TM drivers, they stamp max on the front face, in the top RH corner. Drivers stamped max are non conforming. Certainly for the R7 this was the case. My R7 was bought in the states, and has R7 stamped there instead. This is still a conforming driver.

The bloke may not be a cheat yet.


----------



## StuartD (Jun 11, 2008)

In my opinion it is illegal. If there was a legal version you would see a pictures of both conforming and non conforming models highlighting the differences on the R&A website, as with the R7 model highlighted above.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep, he's a cheat. I have checked the R and A and also the TM website where TM list it as non conforming. TM don't identify a conforming version, which they do if one exists.


----------



## DCB (Jun 11, 2008)

One of my mates changed his earlier this year because it was illegal !


----------



## brendy (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought as much, Im going to mention to the professional and see what he thinks, Its not sour grapes however a thread on here last month regarding something similar has got me thinking.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2008)

I take it you didn't win the game then.

I know it is cheating, but to be honest, he would probably hit it at least as well, if not better if he bought a new driver.

Trouble is, there must be loads of people who haven't updated yet, and they do need to be dug out and made to change. Rules are rules after all, even if there is no advantage. Talk to the pro or general manager and see what they can do for the future.

So far I don't think this has occured at my club.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't understand why people have not changed. I would love the excuse to by a new driver.


----------



## brendy (Jun 12, 2008)

I take it you didn't win the game then.

I know it is cheating, but to be honest, he would probably hit it at least as well, if not better if he bought a new driver.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, apart from two birdies in the first 4 holes, we didnt deserve to win, however this isnt my concern.
The game started off with us being told the wrong handicap rules and this wasnt rectified until the 9th hole where my partner saw a committee man and asked him if this was indeed correct, turns out it wasnt, we continued on and calculated the scores around the 13th hole but because there were a few lifted balls due to it being matchplay I think we were done over slightly. dont get me wrong, the two fellas dovetailed better than us though their shots really helped them.
I do not really wish to progress to the next round as it would feel like a hollow progression.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 13, 2008)

A fair response Brendy.


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2008)

Guess who was using a new driver today but said nothing to us when given the chance.....
Answers on a postcard.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jun 29, 2008)

I have one but it isnt for me, was in a pairs internal competition last night and a genuinely nice bloke was using one, I asked him and he said it was legal, but on the r&A non confirminf list its sat there with a pic inc the ti 8.5 stamping.
		
Click to expand...





			Guess who was using a new driver today but said nothing to us when given the chance.....
Answers on a postcard.
		
Click to expand...

The dirty rotter. Would you care to revise your opinion of him?


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2008)

AF, maybe just a little.... watch this space...


----------

